# First oil change - FREE



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's my story for the weekend.

We had an apointment for the 6000KM service on Saturday. We also mentioned the issue with trip meter (fuse) and had an issue with our rear wiper stopping like this / instead of like this _. The only way to get the wiper to reture to the _ location is the restart the truck a couple of times. It's hard to explain because it does not happen all the time. Got into an argument with the sales manager because he was saying that it is supposed to stop like that.

We have a friend pick us up to go for breakfast and we pass an ESSO with one of those skank shops and who's X-Trail drive up and parks at the snack shop...Ours!

I was telling my wife in the car "This is the first and last time we bring our X-Trail here"

After breakfast we go to pickup the car. The service manager says that they've fixed the trip issue (He blamed the Nissan factory for not putting the fuse in..what the heck is the PDI for then?) and they couple not duplicate the issue with the wiper. I reply fine..whatever. Then I ask if it is common policy to take customer vehicles to the coffee shop to buy coffee? He looked surprised and answered no. I told him what happened and he's like hold on..goes to the back to take to the tech who worked on our X-Trail and he admitted he did that.

The service manager comes back, appologies, says the tech did stop at the coffee shop while out on the test drive and says that they will take care of the bill for our troubles and handed me the keys. Just saved myself $60 bucks...COOL.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

They made a coffee run with your car?!? So that's what mechanic test drives are for.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Lucky*

You were lucky it was a coffee run instead of a pizza order delivery for the whole dealership. LOL 

Now I know exactly what they mean when I get the service docket and it says "Test Drove the car, all OK!" LOL

The rear wiper issue could be attributed to a poor grounding/earth cable at the back of your exy, just were all the wiring is (under that black foam thing) it need to be checked by an auto electrician.

Mine has done exactly the same thing when I hooked-up a trailer to the tow-bar electrical socket.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Funny story. I wonder what size of coffee the technician got, since larger cups don't seem to fit in the cup holders.

I got a free oil change at my dealership as well. Some technician accidentally left the keys to some other vehicle on my passenger seat. I did notice until I got home. When I informed the dealership, they said if I returned the keys, they'd give me a free oil change.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

We get the first four oil changes free, though the last seven years of post-grad tuition for my wife and a grad student's income was a high price to pay for four oil changes.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Which dealership is this at? I'm curious...


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Any Nissan dealership, if you buy a Sentra, Altima, X-Trail or XTerra and graduated from college or university within the past two years, you get the oil changes, a $350 rebate and 0.25% off the lease or finance rate. My wife graduated from U of T with a PhD last June.

Nissan accepts post-grad degrees (Masters and PhD). Toyota does not, or we may have just replaced our stolen Matrix with another. I grew rather fond of 7.5L/100km fuel consumption.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

chansen said:


> Any Nissan dealership, if you buy a Sentra, Altima, X-Trail or XTerra and graduated from college or university within the past two years, you get the oil changes, a $350 rebate and 0.25% off the lease or finance rate. My wife graduated from U of T with a PhD last June.
> 
> Nissan accepts post-grad degrees (Masters and PhD). Toyota does not, or we may have just replaced our stolen Matrix with another. I grew rather fond of 7.5L/100km fuel consumption.


Hehe, I meant, which dealership did you go to and have ur car used for a coffee run? 
I already own an x-trail, but due to the fact I'm a current student...no such rebate


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Oil Change*

Well I had my second free oil change and the 12000k Service checkup.. in all with taxes $96.00.. not bad.. no problems... everything fine.. I was suprised to see that Nissan is using Mobil Formula 1 Synthetic as the recommended oil. The X-Trail uses regular oil and you have to ask to have Synthetic.

Stephen


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow, that will be the most expensive coffee ever, hehehe

There's no free anything here, Esso is the oil supplier of NissanMexicana, so we can put the great synthetic Ultron at our X-Tys, It's a British oil, as good as Mobil1, but much clear, I've used many times, but it's not so easy to get at stores as Mobil1, that I'm using now at the other cars.

Imagine what happened when I drain ELF dino oil at Renault's Scenic & fill with Mobil1...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

A mechanic's test drive is OK, The stopping for Coffee...meh, I suppose there is no harm in it, as long as they don't spill. If your happy with the settlement, then all is good.


I get 4 free oil changes with our Nissan Roadside Assitance program. I was considering specifying Mobil 1 at the first change, however thought I would be charged extra for the synthetic.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Charge*

HI,

You are correct with the extra charge for the Mobil 1 Synthetic oil. The charge you the difference, which is not much... but worth the price.






QUOTE=ViperZ]A mechanic's test drive is OK, The stopping for Coffee...meh, I suppose there is no harm in it, as long as they don't spill. If your happy with the settlement, then all is good.


I get 4 free oil changes with our Nissan Roadside Assitance program. I was considering specifying Mobil 1 at the first change, however thought I would be charged extra for the synthetic.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephen, thanks. I use Mobile 1 in my BMW and my Honda. I do my own oild changes, however Free is Free, right?

I will ask for the upgrade to Mobil 1


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Lukasz said:


> Which dealership is this at? I'm curious...


Sherway Nissan


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Been there while shopping for our X-Trail. Horrible parking situation. I don't see how you could leave your car there and not have a dented door by the time you pick it up.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

*local dealer*

Interesting story...My dealer has their own recommended maintenance. They insist that the oil needs to be changed every 4000km, regardless of the 6000km recommended by the manufacturer. But hey, what does the manufacturer know?? they only design and producer the cars...


----------



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is one for you. My wife and I just purchased a 2005 x trail le. While on our test drive we stop for a bit to eat. My wife goes into the shop and I stay in the x with the kids and wait. As Im sitting there I feel a bump. I look in the mirror to see a guy in a corolla beater backing up from my to be x trail. I get out and the guy says " oh sorry man", and Im like dude I havent even bought the thing yet!" Good thing it was just a scuff that can be buffed out. Thank god for rubber bumpers.


----------

